# Pensacola Beach Pompano



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Had a good weekend on the Beach. 7 Pompano on Saturday, 5 on Sunday. Mid afternoon bite the was slow and steady. Single hit about every 20-25 minutes. Bite went cold about 4 each day. Using shrimp on Pomp rigs, inside the bar on an incoming tide.

Interesting bite...no pole dance, just a sold strong bend more like a black drum than a Pompano. The fighting style and runs were more typical. I was out their all by myself, nobody on either side of me. Get out there!

Broke in my new Penn 525 MAG. Nice Reel! Thanks Steelhead!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice job. What size fish were they?

The water over here in GS sucks right now, we need it to clean up before too long


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report! I'm going to hit it this week sometime if I can find time.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Fish were mostly 14s and 15s, but fat! Here's a fuzzy pic for grins.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good deal. 

My penn rep managed to find me a couple of original penn 525s. Hopefully I'll get to break them in soon


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great job. How was the weather?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That's one hell of a nice stringer Pomp! Yum!!! Excellent table fare :thumbup:


----------

